# Sound card selection error



## dmonster (Nov 7, 2013)

Can anyone help me? When I select my sound card in preferences I get this error.

I get sound on default but not sound card setting.


----------



## omega6666 (Jan 4, 2014)

Noob here, but might help: have you tried right clicking the volume icon => click playback devices => click your soundcard, click properties => click 'advanced' tab and set it to 44,1kHz, 16 bit?


----------

